

Google is stealing away Microsoft’s future corporate customers - mmahemoff
http://qz.com/243321/google-is-stealing-away-microsofts-future-corporate-customers/

======
PaulHoule
Mail is a strange case.

If you are a tiny .com, mail deliverability is a big problem. I switched to
gmail because I couldn't post to W3C mailing lists from my own .com. Mails
from gmail are less likely to end up in the trash than from nobody.com and if
you are trying to sell something you can't have stuff get trashed.

Fortune 500 companies have the resources to fight deliverability issues, also
there are a lot of biz people who handle insane volumes of email who swear by
Outlook.

As for other stuff, Google docs is a joke, it is so hard to maintain and add
features to software that revolve around async communication. Whatever you
think about Win 8, Office 365 kicks ass. (The async comm problem is so bad
that it is easier to port Office to Android than Win 8)

